

Transformation - baha_man
http://www.oreillynet.com/ruby/blog/2006/03/transformation.html

======
iamwil
I can admit that Ruby completely sidesteps a lot of the problems you might see
in Java--but that doesn't mean you can't write bad code in Ruby.

The meta-programming tricks, continuations, and dynamic calls to private
methods are rife for abuse by mediocre programmers. While Ruby has a great
syntax and libraries, it seems easy to use and read largely because the
current leading-edge crop of Rubists that write the libraries we use are great
programmers with discipline and taste.

------
simpleenigma
Great article, but it seems to point out the flaws in some languages and how
to avoid or go back and fix them ...

Isn't it better to start with a language that naturally helps you avoid those
problems and reduces the need for re-factoring in the first place?

